# Friday night Turds



## bigsteve (Mar 20, 2009)

It's a beautiful spring evening here in So. West Florida.  I threw some turds on the smoker, along with a fatty a few minutes ago.  Gonna go sit outside with a cold one and watch the smoke.

Hopefully, the aroma will make the neighbors crazy...............


----------



## bassman (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't forget the Qview!


----------



## fire it up (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice, some ABTs and a fattie.  How could it get any better?  Oh, wait!  You are going to sit outside with a cold one and your smoke going, now it is not only better, but almost perfect.
39 degrees out here right now, not so bad but deifinitely some nice warm Florida smoking weather.
Good luck, and hope to see some Qview.


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 20, 2009)

After 1 hour at 210*. The Turds are wrapped in Turkey bacon. Didn't smell like bacon raw, we'll see how it tastes. The Fatty is a Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage _ITALIAN _flavor. I stuffed it with 3 slices of Chedder (you can see the cheese in the photo) and chopped Onions.   Water pan was filled with 12 ounces of Busch beer, and about 4 ounces of water.  Looks like the Turds have 45ish min to go.  Fatty will be done, when it's done!  

Sorry, no Q-view of when I threw it together. This is my first Q-view. Okay? Or is it too big for the dial-up users?


----------



## fire it up (Mar 20, 2009)

Everything is looking good so far.
With your fattie, try keeping the cheese almost directly centered and use a cheese that has a higher melting temp and it will not ooze out so easily, also wrapping the fattie in bacon helps with not only holding it firmly together but also adds so much flavor and moisture.
ABTs look great.  Was that an old fryer basket you use to place them in?  Not a bad idea whatever you used.
Pictures were fine for me, I always forget that there are still dial-up users out there.  Brings back such bad memories of the modem dialing up to the provider.
No worries about the assembly process, but a few pics of the fattie after slicing would be great.
Oh, and I always find it best to let the fatties (like many other meats) rest under foil for a little while before cutting.
Congrats, and let us know how the turkey bacon worked out, have always been interested in trying that as opposed to regular to see how it works.


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 20, 2009)

I know what you mean about wrapping the fatty in Bacon. But at some point I have to draw the line for health reasons. I do eat Bacon, and Cheesburgers, but not as much as I'd _LIKE_ to! My dad used to say "Everything I like is either illegal, imoral, or fattening." Dang, ain't it the truth???

The basket on the bottom is a basket from my _George Forman_ rotissorie (sp??) The one sitting on top of it is my official Brinkman meatloaf smoking pan. The meatloaf pan is good for many things, except meatloaf


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, everything is off the smoker. The Turds taste pretty good, because of the stuffing and Jalapeno. The Turkey bacon is a waste. No taste, and a "not quite right" texture. If you are not allowed to eat bacon, it would probably be okay, at least to hold the turds together. But I won't use use it again. If you want to experiment with a bacon alternative, skip the turkey bacon and go for what ever your second idea may be.

The fatty? Tastes okay, but my lips and back of my throat are stinging a little. It could be left over from the Jalapenos. I'll warm up the fatty tomorrow and taste it again to be sure. Hope I didn't oversmoke it. I didn't wrap it in bacon, so it's slightly dry, but not terrible.

Any of you have suggestions on how to keep these things tasting real good, while cutting back on bacon?

And for your Q-view viewing pleasure:


----------



## pignit (Mar 21, 2009)

_*Shweeeeeet!*_


----------



## phodog (Mar 21, 2009)

Make some of the homeade canadian bacon that is explained better than I can eon this site its WONDERMArvyless!!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice inovation, the wire trays to hold ABTs. Bet they cooked more evenly that way. Fatty had a little upset, but nothin' major. Cheese/sauce fillings will definately show any weakness in the sealing, or thin spots in the wrapping. Looks good. Sweet n' simple. You got two of my favorites layin' there! LOL!!!

Keep on smokin'!!!!!!!!

Eric


----------



## fire it up (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow that all looked great!  Nice ring on the fattie.  Personally I have never put one on a piece of foil because that blocks the smoke from penetrating from below, still bet it was delicious.
Your Dad was spot on with what he said.
My absolute two favorite things to do on this Earth are smoking and smoking, one of which (dunno why) is basically considered illegal and the other is generally considered bad for you by most groups, especially those crazy PETA guys who used to throw pigs blood on people with fur coats to prove a point...??? What point did that prove?  That proves you are a jerk who ruins innocent peoples clothes and buy bottles of pigs blood to waste?  Mean crazy vampires!!!  
Sorry, almost got off subject.
Still... going to create a completely vegetarian fattie sometime, might be good...


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 21, 2009)

I think next fatty I may put a slice or two of real bacon chopped up inside of it as I roll it up. That will most certainly impart some flavor and moisture. Might be an acceptable alternative to wrapping it in bacon. But then, I like bacon crispy. 

Dang, why does everything have to be a trade off?


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 21, 2009)

I re-heated some turds and some fatty today.  Everything tastes better than it did last night.  Maybe Turkey bacon would be okay to try if you need to cut back on fat.

Hmmmmmmm

I have to bring appetizers to a pot luck next week.  I think I'll use the fatty I just made in the stuffing, and skip the little smokey sausage.  I'll make canoes' out of the peppers, and not put them back together.  Then I'll wrap in a slice of real bacon.  They should taste good, and look more appealing.   Sounds like a plan.


----------



## pignit (Mar 21, 2009)

I did this to cut down on the amount of bacon on each ABT. I fried some up and chopped it up in my filling and use a little bacon on the top to hold things in. I'm not sure if it helped much because they were so good I ate twice as many.


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2009)

I often do this with fatties and they come out great fry the bacon before crumbling it up and adding it to the stuffing in the fatty.


----------

